# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Έλενα Α [Elena A, Άγιος Φανούριος Ι]

## T.S.S. APOLLON

ΕΓ/ΟΓ *Ελενα A*...31-12-2009. 

DSCN0962.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Για όλους του καλούς φίλους...  :Wink: 

Έλενα Α. - Αναχώριση από Πέραμα... 
DSC07486.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Έλενα Α ξεφορτώνει στο Πέραμα στις 10/10/2010. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 


ΕΛΕΝΑ Α 343 10-10-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Έλενα Α ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζεται σαν Αγιος Φανούριος το 2008. Στην πορεία πουλήθηκε και έγινε Έλενα Α. Μερικά στοιχεία του πλοίου, όπως τα είχα στείλει στο περιοδικό Ε και δεν τα δημοσίευσε ποτέ.
*Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ  ΕΛΕΝΑ  Α΄* 

Κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο του κ. Παναγιωτάκη στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας με ναυπηγό τον κ. Νικόλαο Πετυχάκη και κατασκευαστές τους κ. Μιχαήλ Απόστολο και κ. Φράτη Βασίλειο. Η κατασκευή του ξεκίνησε στις 21/06/2008 και η καθέλκυση του έγινε στις 01/07/2009 παρουσία πολλών συγγενών και φίλων. 
Το *Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ  ΕΛΕΝΑ  Α΄* με Ν.Π 11726 έχει μήκος 100,10 μέτρα, πλάτος 18.08 μέτρα και βύθισμα 2,70 μέτρα. Η χωρητικότητα του στο κυρίως γκαράζ είναι 138 Ι.Χ. , στο κατάμπαρο 48 Ι.Χ και έχει πρωτόκολλο για 315 επιβάτες το Χειμώνα και 495 το Θέρος. 
Η πρόωση του γίνεται με 4 μηχανές Caterpillartyp. C32 η ιπποδύναμη των είναι 4Χ640 B.H.P. στις 1800 RΑΓ. ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ 65.jpg.P.M και χρησιμοποιεί ελικοπηδάλια VETH. 
Στα δοκιμαστικά έπιασε 14 μίλια και όλα πήγαν καλά. 
Στο project της εταιρείας είναι ο κ. ¶κουρος ΝικόλαοΑΓ. ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ 55.jpgς και ο κ. Μαγιάτης Παναγιώτης.
Το πλήρωμα που το επανδρώνει αποτελείται από τους: Πλοίαρχος Χατζηνικολάου Μιχαήλ, Α΄ Μηχανικός Σκοπελίτης Κων/νος,ΑΓ. ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ 45.jpg Ναύτες Ελευθερίου Συμεών και Κοτσέλης Λαυρέντιος, Βοηθ. Μηχανής Παυγουζάς Θεόδωρος και Ναυτόπαις Ευαγγελοδήμος Κωνσταντίνος.
Και μερικές φωτο απο ΑΓ. ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ 35.jpgτο ξεκίνημα της κατασκευή του Χαρισμένες σε Thanasis89, Leo, T.S.S. APOLLON,  Tasos@@@, και όλους τους φίλους των κατασκευών και των αμφίπλωρων. :Wink: 

ΑΓ. ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ 78.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλο ένα που έχει μείνει στην αφάνεια. Για όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους.

ΕΛΕΝΑ Α 325.jpgΕΛΕΝΑ Α 326.jpgΕΛΕΝΑ Α 327.jpg
Ας φτιάξει ένας mond τις φωτο για να είναι το κείμενο μονοκόμματο.

----------


## leo85

Έλενα Α στου παναγιωτάκη στης 22-08-2011

ΕΛΕΝΑ .Α 22-08-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΕΛΕΝΑ Α στις 20-02-2013 πηγαίνοντας για Πέραμα.

ΕΛΕΝΑ Α 358 20-02-2013.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το Έλενα Α ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζεται σαν Αγιος Φανούριος το 2008. Στην πορεία πουλήθηκε και έγινε Έλενα Α.
> 
> ............Η κατασκευή του ξεκίνησε στις 21/06/2008 και η καθέλκυση του έγινε στις 01/07/2009 παρουσία πολλών συγγενών και φίλων.


Για την ακρίβεια το πρώτο του όνομα με το οποίο βέβαια δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ, ήταν _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ Ι_ (προφανώς υπήρχε πρόθεση να ακολουθήσουν και άλλο - άλλα ΑΓΙΟΣ ΦΑΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ) όπως μπορούμε να δούμε και στο παρακάτω πλάνο που βρίσκεται σε δημόσια θέα μέχρι και σήμερα στο γκαράζ του πλοίου. Πιθανότατα το όνομα _ΕΛΕΝΑ Α_ αποφασίστηκε τελευταία στιγμή πριν την καθέλκυση του πλοίου (01/07/2009) αφού όπως βλέπουμε επίσης στο ίδιο πλάνο αναγράφεται η χρονολογία "Ιούλιος 2009". Να προσθέσουμε ακόμα στα στοιχεία του ότι φέρει _ΙΜΟ 8647751_. 

10.jpg

Να επιστρέψουμε στο σήμερα και να πούμε ότι το αμφίπλωρο βρίσκεται αυτές τις ημέρες τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο όπου και κατασκευάστηκε, στου Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα.

09.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 12/10/2013_

Να δούμε αν πρόκειται απλά για την διετία του πλοίου, ή αν ετοιμάζεται για το Ρίο όπως είχαμε μάθει πριν λίγο καιρό. Στο επόμενο ΣΑΣ πάντως δεν περιλαμβάνεται στο υπό συζήτηση θέμα με τα έξι αμφίπλωρα της Σαλαμίνας που θα μεταδρομολογηθούν στο Ρίο από 1η Νοεμβρίου.

08.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 12/10/2013_

----------


## leo85

Από 11-6-2014 το πλοίο θα πιάσει δρομολόγιο στην Αιδηψό.

----------


## Apostolos

Είναι αδελφό με το Άγιος Λαυρέντιος;

----------


## leo85

Ναι Απόστολε είναι αδελφό.

----------


## Apostolos

Έχουν μικροδιαφορές και το κυριότερο χτίστηκαν σε διαφορετικό ναυπηγείο

----------


## leo85

Απόστολε  και τα δυο στου παναγιωτάκη  φτιάχτηκαν.

----------


## Apostolos

Τότε ποιό είναι αυτό που έχω βγάλει στου Ψυχάλη;

----------


## leo85

Να μου πεις χρονολογία και θα ρωτήσω τον Παντελή και θα σου πω.

----------


## Apostolos

Μάρτιος του 2009

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στη φωτό από του Ψυχάλη είναι το _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ_ (καθελκύστηκε τον Ιούλιο 2009). Και βέβαια δεν είναι αδελφό πλοίο του _ΕΛΕΝΑ_. 

Αδελφό του _ΕΛΕΝΑ_ είναι το _ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ_.

----------


## leo85

Γιώργο το Έλενα Α και το ¶γιος Λαυρέντιος είναι αδελφά το Σαλαμινομάχος δεν είναι, ο πλοιοκτήτης είχε ξεκινήσει να φτιάξη (4) πλοία άλλα στην πορεία έφτιαξε τα (2).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Λεωνίδα μου, αν ξαναδιαβάσεις το ποστ μου θα δεις ότι δεν είπα πως δεν είναι αδελφά τα ΕΛΕΝΑ Α και ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ (διότι δεν το γνωρίζω), αλλά ότι το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ δεν είναι αδελφό του ΕΛΕΝΑ Α.

Και πρόσθεσα αυτό που γνωρίζω από εγκυροτάτη πηγή, από τον πλοίαρχο του ΕΛΕΝΑ Α σε μία κουβέντα που είχα ανοίξει μαζί του πριν 2-3 χρόνια σε ένα πέρασμα μου στη Σαλαμίνα. Μου είχε πει τότε (όταν είχαμε περάσει δίπλα από το ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ και του είχα αναφέρει τις πολλές ομοιότητες ανάμεσα στα δύο πλοία) ότι είναι αδελφά, ότι έχουν δηλαδή κατασκευαστεί στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο, από τον ίδιο κατασκευαστή - ναυπηγό, πάνω στα ίδια ναυπηγικά σχέδια.

Από εκεί και πέρα, οπωσδήποτε δεν μπορώ να αποκλείσω την πιθανότητα να είναι αδελφά και με το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ. Εξ άλλου, η έννοια "αδελφό πλοίο" αναφερόμενη στα αμφίπλωρα της Σαλαμίνας είναι πολύ ...λεπτή, μιας και θα μπορούσε κάποιος να ισχυριστεί ότι εκτός 5-6 περιπτώσεων όλα τα άλλα αμφίπλωρα είναι .....αδελφά μεταξύ τους. Τέλος έχω την άποψη ότι αν κάποιος θελήσει να συγκρίνει φωτό των τριών προαναφερόμενων πλοίων, ΕΛΕΝΑ Α - ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΟΜΑΧΟΣ - ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ, τουλάχιστον εξωτερικά θα βρει περισσότερες ομοιότητες μεταξύ των δύο πρώτων.

----------


## Apostolos

Αν εξαιρέσουμε τυχόν διαφορές στις γραμμές γάστρας ή στο μηχανικό σύνολο το Ελενα Α ειναι απόλυτα όμοιο με τον Αγ Λαυρέντιο. Η μόνη διαφορά τους είναι το διαφορετικού τύπου Π στις πλώρες στο οποίο Ελενα ειναι χαμηλό και στον Λαυρέντη ίσως το ψηλότερο όλων των αμφίδρομων πιθανων για μελοντικό χτίσιμο καμπουνιού. Βάλτε φώτο δίπλα δίπλα και μελετήστε... Ο Σαλαμινομάχος έχει τελείως διαφορετική διάταξη στα φινιστρίνια είτε του σαλονιού είτε των καμπινων πληρώματος. Φυσικά είναι μικρή η διαφορά και δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός ότι είναι και αυτό αδελφο με τα άλλα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αδελφά πλοία είναι το Έλενα Α το οποίο ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζετε σαν Αγ. Φανούριος στις 21/06/2008 και το Αγ. Λαυρέντιος που ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζετε στις 23/11/2008. Και τα δύο τότε ανήκαν στον ίδιο πλοιοκτήτη. Λίγο πριν τελειώσει η κατασκευή πουλήθηκε και άλλαξε όνομα. Όσο για το Σαλαμινομάχος κατασκευάστηκε στη διπλανή θέση απο το Έλενα και η κατασκευή του ξεκίνησε στις 30/06/2007. Ελπίζω να σας έλυσα τις απορίες. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ΕΛΕΝΑ Α όταν στις 31-10-2013 έκανε ένα ταξίδι του προς Πέραμα. 

ΕΛΕΝΑ Α 387 31-10-2013.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EΛΕΝΑ Α. αναχωρηση απο Σαλαμινα αν δειτε τα απονερα στην παντα θα δειτε οτι <καβουροδρομει> χαρη στα ελικοπηδαλια που κανουν οτι τους ζητησεις με ακριβεια.

DSCN1725.JPG

----------


## kalypso

σε μια συνάντηση στο διαυλο Σαλαμίνας
PC225108.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα με πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη ο Αδριανός και το Έλενα Α έχει βγει για τη διετία του (είχε βγει 09/10/2013).
Σε κουβέντα που είχα με πλοιοκτήτη και καπετάνιο μου είπαν ότι βγήκε για συντήρηση την Παρασκευή 25/09/2015 κατά τις 10.00 π.μ. 
Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια.

ΕΛΕΝΑ-Α-395-27-09-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Έλενα Α έχει βγεί για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Έλενα Α φωτογραφημένο εχθές στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη που έχει βγεί για τη συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΕΛΕΝΑ-Α-398-22-09-2017.jpg

----------


## Psytair

Απο τι ειδα ξεκινησε  παλι τα δρομολογια

----------


## Espresso Venezia

"Σκάτζα βάρδια". Το πλοίο έφυγε από τα Παλούκια της Σαλαμίνας και αυτήν την ώρα κατευθύνεται προς το λιμανάκι του Αγίου Νικολάου στην  Κούλουρη όπου και θα δέσει για την ακινησία του.

----------


## dedaferries

Σήμερα 09:00 αναχώρησε από τα παλούκια για το λιμάνι της κουλουρης σκάντζαρε το ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ Μ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά από δύο μήνες σε ακινησία στο λιμανάκι του Αγίου Νικολάου στην Κούλουρη της Σαλαμίνας, το πλοίο σήμερα το πρωί επέστρεψε στα Παλούκια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Έλενα Α έφυγε σήμερα από το λιμάνι του Αγίου Νικολάου στην Κούλουρη και πήγε στα Παλούκια. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο μαζί με το Παναγιώτης Δ στις 08/05/ 2018. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΕΛΕΝΑ-Α-399-08-05-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Έλενα Α έφυγε από τα Παλούκια (στη θέση του πήγε όπως γράψαμε στο θέμα του το Τελαμών) και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου στη θέση του Τελαμών για την ακινησία του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στα θέματα προς συζήτηση στο πρόσφατο ΣΑΣ, υπήρχε αίτημα (το οποίο εγκρίθηκε) για διακοπή δρομολογίων του _ΕΛΕΝΑ Α_ στην γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας από  19/06/2018 έως 02/08/2018. Για ποιό λόγο άραγε τόσο μεγάλη ακινησία (ενάμισι μήνα) μέσα στο κατακαλόκαιρο ??? Και ας μην ξεχνάμε βέβαια πως από τις αρχές του χρόνου το πλοίο έχει ξαναβγεί σε ακινησίες και μάλιστα αρκετά μεγάλες, σχεδόν τρεις μήνες συνολικά μέχρι σήμερα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Έλενα Α δεμένο στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου για την ακινησία του, όπως έχουμε γράψει και 2 ποστ ποιο πάνω.

ΕΛΕΝΑ-Α-400-14-06-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά την αρκετά μεγάλη χρονικά ακινησία του, το πλοίο επέστρεψε σήμερα στην προβλήτα των αμφίπλωρων στα Παλούκια της Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Έλενα Α μάλλον αύριο βγαίνει στη δουλειά. Να δούμε ποιο θα πάει στη θέση του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Έλενα Α έφυγε πριν λίγο από το Πέραμα και πηγαίνει στην Κούλουρη για την ακινησία του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά από σχεδόν 2 μήνες ακινησία στην Κούλουρη το Έλενα Α έρχεται στα Παλούκια για να πιάσει δουλειά. Να δούμε ποιο θα πάει στη θέση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Μετά από σχεδόν 2 μήνες ακινησία στην Κούλουρη το Έλενα Α έρχεται στα Παλούκια για να πιάσει δουλειά. Να δούμε ποιο θα πάει στη θέση του. Καλή συνέχεια.


Ας το δούμε φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα πριν λίγο με φόντο την Αίγινα.

ΕΛΕΝΑ-Α-403-22-07-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Έλενα Α* έκλεισε την διετία του και εχθές πήγε στο *ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη* για την συντήρηση του. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο πριν λίγο που έχει καθίσει στα βάζα και έχει αρχίσει η ανέλκυση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΕΛΕΝΑ-Α-406-03-09-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Έλενα Α τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και έβαλε πλώρη για την Κούλουρη που πάει για την ακινησία του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Έλενα Α μετά από 40 μέρες ακινησία στην Κούλουρη*, ήρθε πριν λίγο στα *Παλούκια* για να αρχίσει τα δρομολόγια του. ¶ραγε θα πάει άλλο στη θέση του? Φωτο από το αρχείο μου. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΕΛΕΝΑ-Α-368-25-09-2013.jpg

----------

